
Vernox Labs (YC S15) Mines Unstructured Data to Help Reduce Construction Costs - twakefield
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/04/vernox-labs/
======
georgeoliver
This will be a great product if it works. I work for a small remodeling
company (4 employees and the owner-operator). The owner does almost all the
books, estimating/sales, and a good amount of field work. Job costing of
course is critical but it's one of those tasks that isn't the highest priority
when you have a million other things to do.

~~~
vernoxlabs
George, thank you for the post. The administrative strain on construction
project team members today is immense. It's crazy how much information
everyone is required to maintain and report in addition to actually building!
We're definitely working to streamline this. - Michael

------
yannche
Hi Great project. Do you have any idea of how much a construction company is
going to save thanks to your software? Do you think construction companies are
going to accept to share data with others? Let's say company A has faced a
very complex measuring issue and has found an innovative and economic
solution. Will it agree to share it on your platformbecause to me it sounds
like helping competitors...

~~~
vernoxlabs
Hi Yannche, thank you for your post and questions. Regarding savings, we're
very early on in our first pilots so I do not have firm data on what we will
ultimately be able to save a GC or project as a whole. With that being said,
there are public metrics available which point to upwards of 30% of all
construction spending being unnecessary or waste. Can we bring that number
down through our efforts? We believe so but time will ultimately tell.

To clarify regarding sharing of data, none of our pilot participants are
publicly sharing any data. We are definitely seeing that data privacy is of
the utmost concern within this industry.

------
yannche
Hey there Your customer segment sounds very interesting. There's clearly a
need for your project (I'm kind of familiar with construction projects).
However I don't get what you're offering and how it works. Can you please
explain me again? May be I can help you in return. Thanks

~~~
vernoxlabs
Hi Yannche, why don't we connect via email and see if a follow up call makes
sense to discuss. Can you shoot me an email so that we can coordinate: info
[at] vernoxlabs [dot] com

------
vernoxlabs
Thank you, Taylor, for posting. I'm one of the co-founders of Vernox Labs and
would be happy to answer any questions that the HN community may have.

-Michael

~~~
NiranShrestha
Hi Michael, nice concept but how are you going to collect data for the
analytics.How rich, relevant and accurate the historical data to the project ?

~~~
vinayak147
Thanks for the query Niran. I am the co-founder of Vernox Labs.

1) The data is being provided to us by our customers. 2) Data is very rich.
However, it is unstructured and that is a problem we directly address using
our technology. 3) Even disparate projects have identical sub-systems. We
actively create models for relevance between specific pieces of information
across projects.

Vinayak

